# Spouse Visa



## jas_mirage (Sep 2, 2011)

So I'v been offered a job in the UAE and the company's also giving a family visa. I just want to know the process of getting a visa for my spouse. I will be coming to Dxb in the beginning of next month, would be great if someone could give me some tips and what to carry and the process to expect when applying for my spouse's visa. Or does the company take care of that? Since they are providing family visa..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

If the company won't take care of this, I would think twice about working for the company. Really.


----------



## jas_mirage (Sep 2, 2011)

alrite.. so the company gets it done if they offer me a family visa. Is that right?

Really haven't spoken to them about it. Guess I should be doing that now.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

yes, but you'll be responsible for supplying all the relevant supporting paperwork.
Attested birth & marriage certificates, several hundred passport photographs, 3 litres of blood and a full cavity examination 





(except the last two)


----------



## jas_mirage (Sep 2, 2011)

gee thanks vantage. and its good to know that there is no colonoscopy involved...


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Although my process is not completely finalized yet, I will try to give you some insight in the order of the process (presuming that your company will take care of the actual process):
1. Make sure you have attested birth certificate of you, and attested diploma. This is for your visa.
2. Make sure that you have an attested marriage certificate, and attested birth certificates of your children.
3. Make sure to have enough (at least 8) passport photos (white background!) of each family member.
4. Upon arrival, your company has delivered your entry visa at the visa desk before immigration. 
5. Once in the country, you do the medical test (x-ray of lungs and blood sample) and you have to go somewhere to deliver fingerprints and a photograph (which they take there).
6. You get your residence visa in your passport
7. You can now open a bank account and get checks.
8. You can now rent a house/apartment.
9. With the official contract and the other paperwork, you get the residence visa for your spouse/children.
If you want your spouse/children to enter before, they get a tourist visa and it is valid for limited time (30 or 60 days I believe).
Maybe it is not complete, but hopefully it helps


----------

